# Woah! Suddenly active?!



## Folly (Oct 7, 2012)

Super-new hedgie owner here... I brought home Buffy just this Saturday, she's about 8 weeks old now and up until last night she mostly just wanted to sleep and eat, even after nighttime hours. No wheeling or anything, but lots of poop in morning :lol: I figured babies are normally like that, and I have her out a lot so I couldn't blame her for being tired. Buuuttt, this morning when I woke up, her cage was TRASHED!! :shock: She'd pulled her litter all over her cage (the litter actually doesn't have any poop in it... she hasn't caught on and I haven't really been diligent about trying to get her to), wheeled a TON judging by her poop, and dragged her snuggle bag over to where I keep her food. I didn't have her out any less than normal last night... I actually think I had her out more. The only difference is that she dozed off while we were snuggling, which she hadn't done before.
I know this is semi-normal for _adults_, but I can't help but wonder why she's suddenly so active. Is it just a normal thing? Or is she antsy/bored/uncomfortable...? Help help, I have the worried moms!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much. It's very likely that she is finally actually settling in. It can take them a few days to acclimatize to their new home. Some may even refuse to eat for a few days after arriving home. So take a good deep breath  This is probably more "her"


----------

